# Disco? Um.. well..



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

OK, so it's the Bee Gees hit.. but we heavied it all up. Now it's rock. Sorta Reggae. 80's metal? (I played my 80's Kramer). Whatever it is, you should enrich the next 3 minutes of your life listening to it. 

https://soundcloud.com/robboman/yo-daddy-stayin-alive-cover

http://yodaddyband.com


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice job. Liked it.

Regards,


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I like it, well done!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was very cool - I had no idea to what to expect :0). Good vibe to it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My God that sounds good. Like it very much. Good job.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool rendition, I like it a lot!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Now if disco had gone in that direction, I would have totally been into it! Good stuff guys!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very fun and funky. Wifey likes it too. 
Ever hear Dweezil do it with Donny Osmond? Just found out that there is a remix of the same track with Ozzy singing it too. 


http://youtu.be/F4CMGbs1-rI


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I know that your doing your version of the song BUT 
the main guitar lick is so crucial to the essence of the song that you should of learned how to play it correctly.
At least that what I would of done...

G.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Love the groove. Excellent job guys!


----------

